# Engagiert: Lady Gaga kämpft gegen Mobbing



## Q (2 März 2012)

*Lady Gaga an der Harvard-Uni im Kampf gegen Mobbing*



*Lady Gaga hat in Harvard für Aufsehen und einen vollen Hörsaal gesorgt. Die Sängerin kam nicht für ein Konzert, sondern mit einem ernsten Anliegen an die Elite-Universität: Sie setzt sich mit ihrer Stiftung Born This Way gegen Mobbing ein.*


*Wie die Zeitung "Boston Globe" am Donnerstag berichtete, legte das Erscheinen der 25-jährigen Sängerin am Mittwoch fast den Campus lahm: Hunderte Fans warteten, um einen Blick auf den Popstar werfen zu können.*
*Der Saal war brechend voll, als Lady Gaga dazu aufrief, "die Welt zu einem besseren Ort" zu machen. 

Die Popsängerin will mit ihrer Stiftung, die den gleichen Namen wie ihr Erfolgsalbum trägt, zur "Förderung einer Gesellschaft beitragen, in der Unterschiede willkommen sind und Individualität gefeiert wird".*

*Gaga betonte in ihrer Rede, ihre Organisation sei keine "Anti-Mobbing-Stiftung", sondern eine Bewegung zur "Stärkung von Jugendlichen". "Es geht darum, das Schul-Umfeld zu verändern. Gebt das nicht in die Hände der Lehrer oder der Regierung ab", sagte sie. Es sei eine simple Idee und sie glaube fest an die Umsetzung. Moderiert wurde die Veranstaltung von Oprah Winfrey.*

*Lady Gagas Mutter Cynthia Germanotta, Mitgründerin der Stiftung, kündigte eine Bus-Tour an, die Schüler in ganz Amerika zum Thema Mobbing aufklären soll. Der sogenannte Born Brave Bus soll auch Lady Gagas Konzert-Tour durch Nordamerika folgen.*


*Die Bilder dazu findet Ihr natürlich bei uns *


*http://www.celebboard.net/internati...-way-foundation-cambridge-29-02-2012-x15.html*


*Da war ihr sogar das Wetter egal. Kaum zu glauben, dass sie als Kind selber Opfer von Mobbing-Atacken gewesen ist 
*


----------

